
How Google's Project Fi Fixes the International Data Nightmare – ARC - werencole
http://apl.as/la7yc#.Vt8j_BtXTEE.hackernews
======
aeharding
T-Mobile has had free international data roaming for a while now. That's not
new, and it's certainly not a 'nightmare'.

What's new is the ability to seamlessly switch between CDMA and GSM carriers
(T-Mobile and Sprint), and the pricing model.

